# 3 blade sharpenin fer big D.



## LanceColeman (Sep 9, 2010)

OK Big D,(and anyone else who's curious)

Sorry it took me so long. Maybe this will help a bit.

As you remember from my typin on yer thread. I go 8 strokes per side, then 7 then 6 then 5 then.... well you get it.

You'll notice on the video I omitted the 7 per side and 5 per side. I did that because although pretty ugly dull..... the head wasn't in real bad shape.

I should NOT have omitted them *IF* I would have left those steps in hair should have popped off my arm. instead we have ta actually "shave" it off. Still yet I hope this gives you a bit of notion on the motion ya gotta pursue to putta edge on three blades widda file.

<embed src="http://img812.imageshack.us/flvplayer.swf?f=Pfilesharp" width="480" height="380" allowFullScreen="true" wmode="transparent" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"/>

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Al33 (Sep 9, 2010)

Brother Lance, that was a GREAT instructional video!!!!


----------



## BGBH (Sep 9, 2010)

Good video Lance...


----------



## dtala (Sep 9, 2010)

thankgoodness ya didn't try shaving thm ugly laigs......
hi Lance...

nice tutorial there....

  troy


----------



## SOS (Sep 9, 2010)

Whatta ya mean, it's not there?  If it will shave, how much sharper do you really need?


----------



## devolve (Sep 9, 2010)

wow, my own video! thats a first 

thanks lance! I went to ray hammonds place a couple days ago and we got the bevels cut on my WW. Now they can actually be sharpened. I was real surprised to see how much had to be done to them to get the U shape out of the blades and make em straight. He got 2 of them ready to hunt for me and tomorrow after work I plan to take your video advice and get the rest of them shavin hair sharp. 

thanks bud!

D


----------



## SOS (Sep 9, 2010)

Lance, simply....Thanks.

Just came back from the garage, and I don't think I've gotten Snuffers sharper, quicker.  I have a big 14" file for only broadheads, but found some old turkey call chalk and loaded it up.  I've always pushed the BH straight down the file. I think holding the BH and stroking the file across the flats is much more effective.  I dressed the edge with some fine Lansky stones to finish it off, but I think it was just as sharp off the file.  Maybe a little rougher edge, but I don't think it shaved any better. 

I think the only thing to add to your video is to kind of hold the BH/arrow loosely and it will kind of self-align to the file as you start each stroke.  

Well done.  So simple, so good.  Steve


----------



## Elbow (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey....I was wondering where my pedicure file went to....I got large feet....size 10...

Seriously, good tutorial, man, I learn something new every day from you guys and gals.
El


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 9, 2010)

Good video son............Mother Speilburg!!!


----------



## LanceColeman (Sep 9, 2010)

Glad it helped (hey Troy!! and I gots purdy legs! I'll show ya in my next vid)

I just find it easier to maintain a "braced" position is I can rest the backs of my arms. meaning the arrow shaft is held in an arm thats resting on a leg, and the file arm is also in a position to where its' natural motion is to slide forward.

Real bad heads and heads that I've shot all summer usually require the belt sander simply to align the bevels and remove big dings.

This one wasn't too terribly bad so I even omitted some of the sets.

The real key is like John told me. muscle memory. Ya gotta remember the motions..... And like killin a critter, you can't really learn it until you do it.

You'll learn to gain a feel for how much/little pressure to apply and how much metal the file is singing off the head.

Now here's something alot of folks don't understand. When you finish file sharpening something, it feels like DEATH. seriously once it shaves from a file it's sorta spooky. The reason is it's not really a smooth edge, it's a minminimini micro serrated edge from the file.

So when you rub or touch it, it pull sor drags itself in to you cutting you. HOWEVER when ya slap stones on it?? You start removing those micros and smoothing it up. When this happens the head will at first make you think "Aw crap I'm makin it dull again!" Yer not....... yer just smoothin it out....... keep at it and you'll get that slick smooth honed feelin....... if thats whatcha like.

When I can lay the blade on my arm and with nothing more than the wieght of the arrow cut hair?? I'm done...... I get that with a file.

If I point a finger straight up, rest the back edge of a blade on the tip of my finger, and pull on the knock dragging the blade across the finger?? It will slice in to my finger with nothing more than the wieght of the arrow....... Thats sharp enough..... I get that with a file...

I have great respect for you guys that go the extra mile and get that super stropped shave yer eyebrows if ya stare at it too long honed edge.

Personally?? I just like a hair shavin filed edge. works for me.

I fergot the musac aint I Tomi?? I was hurryin.... seasons sneakin up quick!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 9, 2010)

Good stuff.  I gots a question.  And I'm talkin' about Snuffers.  How important is it to pyramid the tip?  Are they really bad about curling?


----------



## LanceColeman (Sep 9, 2010)

On a SNUFFER Chris?? NO they are not bad about it at all. They do not have the long cutting surface and MA that heads like woodsmans and terminators have therefore their tips come from a much more abrupt angle.

I have pyramided lil 125s before, but big 145 and 160s?? nah man.... they fairly steep on their angle as it is.

The reason most of us chisel off Woodys and terminators is because their tips graduate to such a leaner angle making them thinner than snuffs


----------



## ky_longbow (Sep 10, 2010)

good stuff Lance, thanks for taking the time to share ! do you do the "new" VPA's the same way ?
you da man !


----------



## LanceColeman (Sep 10, 2010)

Thatsa 250 wide prorotype VPA in the video Doug. Sa yea.... reckon I do em the same way.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Sep 10, 2010)

Well, guess I need to go buy a file that's not rusty.

Thanks for the video.


----------



## LongBow01 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks Lance great video!!


----------



## Rick Barbee (Sep 10, 2010)

10 reasons why you "Should Not" use the Lance Coleman method of broadhead sharpening "when drunk"

Reason #1


----------



## Rick Barbee (Sep 10, 2010)

Reasons #2 - 10 are irrelevant. LOL


----------



## LanceColeman (Sep 10, 2010)

Ow Rick!! man don't even show that!! our season opens tomorrow!! ya got time ta heal up bro?? When yall open in Tejas?

Them be strang fangers!


----------



## Rick Barbee (Sep 10, 2010)

LOL Lance, you know me Bro, I'll shoot with a broken hand, and you've seen me do it.

Our season opens OCT 3rd


----------



## LanceColeman (Sep 10, 2010)

Well g'luck to ya big gun. I reckon I about to head off to bed. maybe I'll luck in to a blind one in the morning. cuz what few deer hot spots I gott hat aint invaded by bears?? well they aint real hot. barely can getta daylight pic of a doe.


----------



## Rick Barbee (Sep 10, 2010)

I hear ya Bro. The piggies gots da deers run offa my place pretty good, but I still gonna giver a good shot.

Good luck, and good luck to all you Gawgia folk.

Gnight bro. Think i'll hit tha sack myself.


----------



## BkBigkid (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you so much Lance for the Video, 
you can sit thar and xPlain it to me all day long but show me one time and I gots it down Pat. 

the Method i thought was right based on your comments worked so I tried the Video method and Rut roh I am glad these Heads are already on the shafts Or I might havent to Dull them a tad to get them on the shafts. I spent 45 minutes and sharpened up 7 2 blade Zwickeys Shaving sharp. 

Thank you


----------



## DWB (Sep 11, 2010)

Lance,
Thanks for the tutorial!  I chalked up my file and used your video!  Popped hair off my arm!


----------



## 308-MIKE (Jul 30, 2011)

ttt. buckbacks and i had talked at the blast about difficulty sharpening our broadheads. the season is getting close, so i thought i'd bring this back. thanks again lance.


----------



## gurn (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks Lance. If I ever give those 200gr Elites ah try I'll know what ta do.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks, Lance very helpful!


----------



## kennym (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank ya Lance, I've bought some woodsmans and need to get to it!


----------



## stick-n-string (Sep 8, 2011)

Another good thread


----------



## Tikki (Sep 13, 2011)

I tried this the other day and saw a much improved edge on my snuffers. Next on my s list are my Woodsmans.  Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 13, 2011)

A good file and chalk seems to work real good. Lance and Chris will get ya cut and hairless. They both can sharpen steel. mIKe


----------



## Tikki (Sep 13, 2011)

I am looking to leave a good blood trail, but not my own!!!


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 17, 2014)

Maybe we could get Lance to repost the video


----------

